
Apple demands widow get court order to access dead husband's password - zdw
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/apple-wants-court-order-to-give-access-to-appleid-1.3405652
======
detaro
Tricky, what would a clean solution look like? I don't think family should
automatically get full access to the account, and it is an interesting
question if the licenses for paid apps can even be inherited.

Joint accounts are something that people do, but isn't part of the design (as
in, you can't name multiple people as account holders)

